# My baby Shila (northern Inuit)



## Guest (May 12, 2008)




----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she's really cute.. looks like she loves the trampoline!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's gorgeous


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

she's lovely, how old is she?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> she's lovely, how old is she?


She was 8 months yesterday


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

shes a very nice looking dog, shes gonna grow into a real eye opener :


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

what a beautiful dog! How old is she?


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> She was 8 months yesterday


she is very cute and a lovely example of the breed! such a head turner!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she so sweet


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

She is gorgeous, my Sid likes the trampoline he often jumps up by himself when the kids are on there.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

very cute doggie,,,


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

She is lovely , do they grow bigger than the Husky ? and i hear said they are easier to train too better off lead ect??


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> She is lovely , do they grow bigger than the Husky ? and i hear said they are easier to train too better off lead ect??


Shila should be about 25 inches to the shoulder if not a bit bigger fully grown, They are real easy to train they can be very stubborn but once you've mastered that they are spot on 
She is really good off the lead but thats cos she's clingy, from what i gather they are easier as huskies are very headstrong but i dont have any experience of huskies. Thats just what i've read n heard so i could be wrong


----------



## purplerain (Apr 26, 2008)

Booootiful


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Shes very cute, I love her colourings!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow she is a stunner what lines is she, i have a inuit she is mahlek lines, they look similar


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

nici said:


> wow she is a stunner what lines is she, i have a inuit she is mahlek lines, they look similar


She has shoshone and tikaani lines x


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

she is beautiful


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> She has shoshone and tikaani lines x


ahh yeah, very lovely looking


----------

